# Distance with the little stuff????



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Alot has been said about distance with 8 and bait, but what about 3/8 to 3/4oz jigs and mirrow lures. I am going to have a Rainshadow 1264 built up and paired with a Stradic 5000 Fi reel. Any new ideas about distance with light lures? Sometimes the trout are out in a hole or slue that is 50 to 80 yds out. Any sugestions would be apreciated!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Rick said:


> Alot has been said about distance with 8 and bait, but what about 3/8 to 3/4oz jigs and mirrow lures. I am going to have a Rainshadow 1264 built up and paired with a Stradic 5000 Fi reel. Any new ideas about distance with light lures? Sometimes the trout are out in a hole or slue that is 50 to 80 yds out. Any sugestions would be apreciated!



Go with thin enough braid on that setup and you should be able to get that distance, (80 yds) but not with 3/8 oz lures, 1-2 oz. yes. 50 yds would be a good cast on the really light lures, and then it would still need to be an aerodynamic lure (metal).

A 3/8 oz lead head with a curly tail is not going to cast as well as a stingsilver.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't really tried that small myself except for close tossing. I use mostly 1-3oz for my surf rod lure work. I have a RS1265 with an ABU magged 6500 on it for 1-2oz and a 12' Zziplex Powertex Bass with a magged SX on it for 3-4oz. 

CB


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Keith White is getting some really impressive distances with 18gr (@5/8) from a CenturyTTUL... 

Of course this is on grass, with a casting plug, and not "fishing" circumstances. But Distance is possible with lighter stuff... 

I'd say most people are limited by their ability more so than their tackle. I know I am


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't build on RS rods but I am guessing that the 126 is the inches of the blank and the is the action rating.. IMHO if you are building a trout setup (you mention mirror lures)wrong blank and wrong reel.. Stradic is to fast for trout period dot.. What is the target of this rod... ??? For the lure rating you spoke of here is a link to their salmon rods... http://www.batsonenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=191

I built a Steel Head rod because I wanted a longer farther casting Speckle Trout Rod(Ocean)Built of of the lami glas 102 blank.. Hope this helps.. JAM


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I have B&M 122(12ft 2sections) Graphite Crappie Jigging rod which I replaced the guides with a psuedo lowrider spacing of some old concept\fuji guides I had laying around, and added a two foot butt extention. To which i mounted a Dawia SST spooled with 8lb Suffix braid. Over grass it I have cast 5/8 oz lead 115 345 feet with a favorable wind. I would rate it 1/4 to 3/4 oz..,, a true ultra lite surf rod that puts the fun back in fishing!


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Jam, I'll want to look at that rod. I'll be on HI 11/22 till Sunday. This is "Scate Buster" on the RDT board.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> I don't build on RS rods but I am guessing that the 126 is the inches of the blank and the is the action rating.. IMHO if you are building a trout setup (you mention mirror lures)wrong blank and wrong reel.. Stradic is to fast for trout period dot.. What is the target of this rod... ??? For the lure rating you spoke of here is a link to their salmon rods... http://www.batsonenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=191
> 
> I built a Steel Head rod because I wanted a longer farther casting Speckle Trout Rod(Ocean)Built of of the lami glas 102 blank.. Hope this helps.. JAM



yeah i got a 8'6 lami , i believe its one of their blanks made for salmon/steelhead, and ive seen some of the lower end fenwicks like 8'6 around here alot in the shops around here for trout too.

love them in the surf throwing jigs/mirros..


me and matt anderson prlly caught 100 trout yesterday, with about 10 of them being big enough , was almost a joke how small some of them were..but atleast no bluefish 


Jesse


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Distance casting with light lure*

I was interested in the same concept and had a rod built by a local shop.
Used the St. Croix 15' 3 piece fly rod blank
3F151011.3
It is now a 15' baitcasting rod that sends out 3/4-1 ounce spoons to some distance. I will have to work with this rod more to be able to report on any kind of mentionable distance. Actually just picked it up a week ago and did not have a chance to cast it yet. But I did kinda well with the same fly rod used with a baitcasting reel and mono that I practiced with a few times before this rod was ordered.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah i got a 8'6 lami , i believe its one of their blanks made for salmon/steelhead, and ive seen some of the lower end fenwicks like 8'6 around here alot in the shops around here for trout too.
> 
> love them in the surf throwing jigs/mirros..
> 
> ...


I also have an 8'6" lami that I use for slip float jigging. I really like it. I've had people reccomend I get a longer rod and once I get the money together I'll look into it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The longer the Rod*

the more tired ya get faster..The way I built the 102 was very different from most trout rods.. Most trout rods are built with a 6 inch or so butt to back of reel seat.. I wanted more butt section but did not want to loose tip action or length hence the longer rod. Butt I put my reel seat @ 15 inches to back of reel seat so I am realy only fishing a 7'6 or 7'8 rod.. Here on da islands most trout fishing is done in crapy weather with wind.. Too long of a rod will hurt you in those conditions.. Another way I could have went was to just extend the butt of an exisisting 7 Lami foot rod with a piece of another rod, but figured that was the Cheeseey Route.. And might as well go full hog on the new one.. She is a sweet rod.. Just what I was looking for..

I ain't no expert or nothing, but I will tell ya 85% or more of all the Specks I caught last year were right @ my feet...Granted I was fishing mainly shore sloughs.. I have found distance nessary for Spanish, Blues, and Big Drum.. But distance has not caught me many Specks... Its most likley related to the type of water I am choosing to fish as well.. Just my 2c's...Rick stop on by and check the blank out its fantastic... JAM


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Keith had been getting some good numbers on the 18gm, both Spinner & Overhand.

The best I could do this year was 132.08m (144.44yds, 433.33') with the 18gm (5/8oz).

Tackle helps but technique with the smaller stuff is 95% of the battle.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Led said:


> Keith had been getting some good numbers on the 18gm, both Spinner & Overhand.
> 
> The best I could do this year was 132.08m (144.44yds, 433.33') with the 18gm (5/8oz).
> 
> Tackle helps but technique with the smaller stuff is 95% of the battle.



Hey Led , do you have any tips for good technique with smaller stuff that you could share with us, especially things that differ between casting the lite and the heavies... I have notice that what happens at the end of the cast to calm the rod tip down makes a lot of different,,,,and that release timing is more critical.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have taken a 15', 3pc float rod and converted it to an ultra light spinner (fixed spool) I have removed all the guides on the butt and middle piece of the rod, and only install new guides on the centre section as per the low rider concept theory using Pac Bay guides to simulate the Fuji Low Riders Guides. THe rod is rated 20 - 30 grams, which is 2/3's to 1 oz..

Originaly I had a 2000 Daiwa Laguna reel with 20 lb. PP, but I would spool the reel using a 1 oz ball lead ...so I upped the reel to a 3500 Daiwa Laguna, which holds about 300 yds. of 20 lb. PP.

How does it work? ...just great. I use solid metal lures up to 1.5 oz. without any problems. Distance wise ....I don't know exactly ...nevered measured ....but I can cast further with this rod, then my surf rods when using 4-5 ozes on them.

I had four of these float rods. One is being used as an original float road for great lakes salmon and large steelhead and browns, the other two have been converted to ultralight spinning rods the same as mine. One is in NY state and the other one is in Florida..

Last spring, I caught a 20 odd inch bonita off the beach with it, and the rod did all the work ...worked beautifully. If anyone is in the Panama City Beach area and would like to try the rod ...just contact me and I will find time to demonstrate and let you cast it. Right know the fish are not co-operating ....I use it for sight casting :beer:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Rick said:


> Alot has been said about distance with 8 and bait, but what about 3/8 to 3/4oz jigs and mirrow lures. I am going to have a Rainshadow 1264 built up and paired with a Stradic 5000 Fi reel. Any new ideas about distance with light lures? Sometimes the trout are out in a hole or slue that is 50 to 80 yds out. Any sugestions would be apreciated!


Rick.....don't over reel your rod..wouldn't a 3500 series reel be lighter and have sufficent capacity for that rod????


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

nomadfl said:


> I have taken a 15', 3pc float rod and converted it to an ultra light spinner (fixed spool) I have removed all the guides on the butt and middle piece of the rod, and only install new guides on the centre section as per the low rider concept theory using Pac Bay guides to simulate the Fuji Low Riders Guides. THe rod is rated 20 - 30 grams, which is 2/3's to 1 oz..
> 
> Originaly I had a 2000 Daiwa Laguna reel with 20 lb. PP, but I would spool the reel using a 1 oz ball lead ...so I upped the reel to a 3500 Daiwa Laguna, which holds about 300 yds. of 20 lb. PP.
> 
> ...


This is kinda what I want for a float rod.
I want a 11' 2 piece.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Toejam,

When casting plugs - Rushing it don't help allow the plug to position itself correctly, no matter how quick you are - it adds almost nothing. 90° to the rod tip is ideal, further out is better and keep everything in line.


----------

